# States Visited Maps



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

Wondering how everyone manages their maps on states visited.

We only tag a state visited if we sleep there. For us, driving thru does not count a visit.

What do you do?????


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah, we only do it if we have slept there

next question---do you tag it if you've been there in your OB, or camping ever in your life??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Make up your own rules!









I color the ones we drive through. I don't count just looking across the border, but if we have spent time in it, I don't need to acutally sleep in it (there's not that much to see while sleeping anyway!







). Now DW doesn't count a state as "visited" unless we have done something in it. Sleeping isn't required, but visiting an attraction is.

Oh, also we don't require that the trailer is with us. Otherwise Alaska wouldn't be colored _YET_.


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

We tag only for the states we camp overnight in.. Yes only in our Outback. The map is on the rig. Therefore that is where it's made the home away from home for our family. When we plan a multi state trip we try to grab at least a night in every state we are in. unfortunately we have not camped in Illionis. yet. been thru it twice....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wicampingfamily said:


> We tag only for the states we camp overnight in.. Yes only in our Outback. The map is on the rig. Therefore that is where it's made the home away from home for our family. When we plan a multi state trip we try to grab at least a night in every state we are in. unfortunately we have not camped in Illionis. yet. been thru it twice....


We camped in the WalMart in LaSalle, Ill. Not the best amenities, but it was convenient access to the expressway.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Anadoted code for state marking stickers
( federal highway administration and DOT guidelines )

Section A: Rules of state markings
Subsection 1: per DOT guidelines and the Federal highway administration persons with state sticker maps on Campers/RV's must have slept in that state in their camper for a minimum of 7 hours to qualify for a sticker for said state. Hook-ups are not needed only the driver must sleep in the Camper/RV for the said time. 
Subsection 2: Persons can qualify for a state sticker by sleeping in a state approved rest area, chain store parking lot ( wal-mart ), grocery store or designated truck stop. In remote locations the side of the road will qualify. Persons wishing to qualify for said state sticker must also adhere to subsection 1 of the antidoted code of state marking stickers. 
Subsection 3: Persons wishing to challenge the rulings of the code for sticker qualification can submit in writing to Department of Transportation
1456 Independence Ave
Washington DC 20011
Please state the reason you feel you should qualify, attach a picture of the location in which you stayed and submit it on a DOT form 8745 with a self addressed envelope. Please allow 36 to 40 weeks for processing your claim.


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Anadoted code for state marking stickers
> ( federal highway administration and DOT guidelines )
> 
> Section A: Rules of state markings
> ...


Whew!!!! finally some written rules... Thank God!! I have been in compliance.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Anadoted code for state marking stickers
> ( federal highway administration and DOT guidelines )
> 
> Section A: Rules of state markings...


Whoa! You're good!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Only the states we have slept in with our Outback.

I have camped in many more over the years.

C


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Where do you obtain this map of the US?

We have stayed overnight in 3 States so far since purchasing our Outback, so I should show these in my signature section as well.

Also, does anyone know where we can get a map for the Canadian Provinces?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Holmes On The Road said:


> Where do you obtain this map of the US?
> 
> We have stayed overnight in 3 States so far since purchasing our Outback, so I should show these in my signature section as well.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where we can get a map for the Canadian Provinces?


http://www.epgsoft.com/VisitedStatesMap/

C


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Got them both.

Thank you.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

What is the best way to attach the map to your signature?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Anadoted code for state marking stickers
> ( federal highway administration and DOT guidelines )
> 
> Section A: Rules of state markings


I believe the following law superseded the version of the FHA/DOT regulations cited above...

H.R. 3026 3.01.F07 Enacted by Congress on the 30th day of April 2006 and signed by the President of the United States on the 5th day of May 2006.

Whereas, many owners of recreational vehicles in the United States utilize sticker maps showing States, Districts and Territories visited by the vehicle and/or owners.

Whereas, the United States Department of Transportation has promulgated regulations regarding the definition of "visited" to be interpreted as having "slept" in a particular State, District or Territory.

Whereas, the Congressional Research Service, an agency of the Library of Congress, has determined among the recreational vehicle ownership community a diversity of opinion as to the definition of "slept" with regards to sticker maps.

Be it therefore resolved that the Congress of the United States directs all Federal Departments and Agencies to permit the use of recreational vehicle sticker maps to indicate either States, Districts and Territories being driven through or in the alternative to indicate States, Districts and Territories actually slept in by the occupants of said recreational vehicle at the sole discretion of the owner of said recreational vehicle.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fine, see you in court. We will appeal this.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^^ OMG LMBO......


----------

